# Pepper Mill



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't know if I like this shape. Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't. It sure made the eggs taste good this morning though. 

[attachment=11730]

[attachment=11729]

What about you wood nuts, you like the shape? Feels good in the hands not sure about eye appeal. I don't want to mimic the shape without any honest feedback. I know that getting away from 'traditional' shapes turns a lot of people off.

:dunno:


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm not wildly enthusiastic about the form, but if you turn a companion piece for salt, it will look more like this form is entirely intentional. Sure like the FBE, and your use of it here!


----------



## DKMD (Oct 6, 2012)

Cool! I tend to favor really simple forms with pretty wood like this, but then you didn't make it for me. What's the boss say about it... That's all that really matters!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 6, 2012)

Kevin - Nice Job ! The shape look better on the side with all the flame. On the plain side the shape stands out. Like you said its breaking from tradition and just takes some getting used to. If it's comfortable to use any cook would love it. How tall is it? I bet you don't have to refill it but twice a year !
Scott


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 6, 2012)

Looks good to me Kevin. Nicely done.


----------



## bearmanric (Oct 6, 2012)

I like it. Rick


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 6, 2012)

I like the overall shape. I can see how you might be struggling with it though going back and forth. I like the suggestion of making a matching salt to show that your design was as planned. Nice work!


----------



## JMC (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice job Kevin, like Scott I think it's more in which direction you are looking at it. Without the flame it does look a little squatty but Mrs. Kevins opinion is all that matters.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 7, 2012)

I like it -nice wood-different but nice shape. I agree with others though. If Terry likes it- good on ya- if she does not- what the hell were ya thinkin........... :dash2::dash2::dash2: Can you tell I am very married.


----------



## myingling (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks Good ,,Nice work


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 7, 2012)

Tall thin cylindrical shapes seem to look the best to the eye when mimicking the female form or hour glass. Not a pear shaped woman :lolol: Still it looks good. just my 2 cents, and it probably isn't worth that.


----------

